# Polishing Out Hairline Scratches from Black Alloys



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Hi All, 

I had some new tyres fitted last week and annoyingly I think the fitters caused some very light, fine hairline scratches in the outer face of one of my (black) wheels on my Focus ST. 

I assume wheels receive a clear coat after painting like body work does? Therefore, does anyone have any experience of using a T Cut type product to remove light scratches from wheels? I'm just a little apprehensive about going at it and causing more scratches. Just so you know, I have bought some 'G3 Permanent Scratch Remover' for the job, but not tried it out yet!

Ta in advance for any advice!


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

G.Fraser said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had some new tyres fitted last week and annoyingly I think the fitters caused some very light, fine hairline scratches in the outer face of one of my (black) wheels on my Focus ST.
> 
> ...


Like with car paint, if its not fingernail deep you should be able to compound it out (subject to clearcoat tolerances, etc.). Just approach it like you would with paint - full clean, clay, etc. and then move onto compound and polish. If you are doing it by hand just keep working it for a decent length of time to ensure the abrasives are sufficiently diminished.


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Thanks for the info, that was the plan of attack. I just had the jitters that I'd end make it worse with millions of tiny scratches.

I have a few very light (not fingernail deep) body work scratches I'm looking forward to hopefully getting rid of. I hope this stuff works!

Thanks again!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You will ONLY need a light polish by hand not a compound. if it's only hair line scratch, then
Any polish with fine abrasives in will do.


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

chongo said:


> You will ONLY need a light polish by hand not a compound. if it's only hair line scratch, then
> Any polish with fine abrasives in will do.


I have never had much luck with polish by hand, hence the recommendation to use a compound. Having said that, it could well be my hand technique is pants!


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

chongo said:


> You will ONLY need a light polish by hand not a compound. if it's only hair line scratch, then
> Any polish with fine abrasives in will do.


I have had a go at it with Poorboy's Professional Polish, which helped but they're still there.

Do you think the G3 product I mentioned earlier is suitable?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

G.Fraser said:


> I have had a go at it with Poorboy's Professional Polish, which helped but they're still there.
> 
> Do you think the G3 product I mentioned earlier is suitable?


Never used G3 before so I can't say use it.
You could try Meguairs U/Compound on a foam applicator, to remove the scratches then Meguairs U/polish all from Halfords :thumb:


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Thanks, I'll take a look


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Well, I gave it a good go but I couldn't shift the scratches  I think it improved them slightly. On the bright side, I did manage to lose a few light scratches on the body work! Got me thinking about a DA...


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Looks like you will need one:buffer:

Which one are you looking at:thumb:


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

I had a look at the Detailing World guide to DAs, might look at the Meguiars one as it runs on UK mains without the need for a transformer. I'm a little bit apprehensive about messing up my paint, so only really considering using it with really light polishes and pads for a bit of buffing and getting rid of light scratches. I'm not sure I'd feel confident going for full paint corrections! This is such a useful website, I'll keep researching!


----------



## jr2007 (Oct 5, 2016)

G.Fraser said:


> I had a look at the Detailing World guide to DAs, might look at the Meguiars one as it runs on UK mains without the need for a transformer. I'm a little bit apprehensive about messing up my paint, so only really considering using it with really light polishes and pads for a bit of buffing and getting rid of light scratches. I'm not sure I'd feel confident going for full paint corrections! This is such a useful website, I'll keep researching!


The DAS 6 pro and pro+ are also great options to consider and a bit lighter on the pocket.


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Yes, that does seem much better value! I'll see if I can dig out some reviews on here in my lunch break. Cheers guys!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

G.Fraser said:


> Yes, that does seem much better value! I'll see if I can dig out some reviews on here in my lunch break. Cheers guys!


CYC have a GB on the Das pro for £99:buffer: that's a good starting point.

I wouldn't bother with the Megs one, to much money:wall:


----------



## G.Fraser (May 31, 2012)

Great, thanks guys!


----------

